# Glass in Vancouver?



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Today I broke a pain of 1/2 inch thick glass while rebuilding my tank.... Is there a good place around Vancouver that I can get a replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Candu glass in burnaby near Brentwood mall. I know a lot of people on the board use them and I use them for all my glass

345 Douglas Road
Burnaby, British Columbia, V5C 5A9
Phone: 604-294-3781


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks! Iv heard glass is expensive...... any idea how much a L (17 inches) x W (1/2 inch) x H (25 inches) pice would be?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

give them a call, they'll tell you over the phone exactly how much it would be

hopefully they are not closed for easter weekend


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks a ton! 

I hope not too! Feels like Iv been waiting for years trying to get this thing set up and just yesterday as I getting everything ready for the morning build disaster hit.


----------

